# NIMH vs. NIMH2



## mbergoon (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

I am new to RC and have a battery / charging question. I have a couple chargers (Intellipeak Pulse and Super Brain 959). They are new, but I have had them for awhile. I cannot select what battery type such as NIMH, NICD, or NIMH2 to charge. Do these charges determine what type of battery is plugged in?

Can these charges effectively charge the newer 3800+ cells?

Thanks in advance.

Macy


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I didnt know there was a NIMH2...


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I believe the NIHM2 is like Novaks NIHM2 where it is a choise that helps prevent false peaks when it charges the NIHM batteries. All in the formula for calculation when a pack is truely charged. Did the website for the chargers show anything on this?

Did not know anyone else had this option on their chargers other than Novak's.

Someone correct me if I am wrong.

mc


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Im not 100% sure as Ive never used that charger>>>But are you sure its not the 2nd peak profile for NIMH... usually when you repeak a pack of nimh >>>As in top the battery off right before going out>> usually you set the repeak to have a LOWER peak detect.. as in profile 1= .30 detect and profile 2 = .020..


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

nimh2 is novaks own charging method.
their charger also has the linear charge.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

It's possible that if his [mbergoon] chargers are used that somebody may have "named" a certain charge profile NiMh2. 
I have a NOVAK Millenium Pro that has a factory NiMh2 profile in which all NiMh packs are charged under. If you select it.

Scott


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Ive YET to see a novak charger that can effectively charge NIMH... At our track we call them the 5 peak chargers... Because they false peak 4 times during the charge before reaching the actual peak.. We have 1 guy left still using one...Its a good concentration breaker cause it plays those stupid ATARI sounding chimes every 5 minutes...

But let me ask this... NIMH2...you say its a novack charging method...What is the method??? every "high performance" charger Ive seen that has special methods...tell/show you whats happeneing.. If the screen just says NIMH2 then my gusss is different peak detect and thats it... What do you see it doing differently when you run NIMH2 versus NIMH???


----------

